# Sony F5 and F55 official pricing, cheaper than initially expected...



## Axilrod (Jan 17, 2013)

Original announced price for F55 was $34,900, F5 was $19,400. 

B&H preorder price, F5 is $16,490 and F55 is $28,990, so pretty big difference. I'm curious how Canon will respond, as the F5 seems like a more capable camera than the C300 for a better price. I think the F55 will be a hot seller at that price, especially with that global shutter, 14 stops of DR, etc.


----------

